
Intel Closes $7.68 Billion McAfee Acquisition - emmanuelory
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/28/intel-closes-7-68-billion-mcafee-acquisition/
======
c2
This is one of those deals that make absolutely no sense to me. Even less
sense in fact then the Time Warner/AOL debacle.

Can someone explain any drop of rationale Intel might have for doing this? I
am coming up empty.

~~~
sajithw
It's a long term investment to bring security down to the hardware level.

~~~
trafficlight
A better investment would be to fix the holes in the first place.

Or, better yet, spend that money to educate users and administrators alike on
how to protect themselves.

~~~
daeken
1) How are they responsible for the holes? 2) How would this make them money?

~~~
ShardPhoenix
I could easily see it becoming BigCo policy to only use hardware with
Enterprise Security Robustness(tm), if only as an ass-covering move.

------
theklub
This seems like a huge waste of money to me.

------
lowglow
Hm. I see this as a play for DRM locking things across the stack. Deep scan
and data analysis software would be ripe for implementing this. Maybe I'm just
paranoid.

------
melling
Sun went for less. Oracle sure got a great deal.

~~~
thematt
Probably more like Intel got a bad deal.

------
vipivip
I have come across persons who cannot remove McAfee from their machines.

~~~
pjscott
Maybe someone should start selling software to scan for such hard-to-dislodge
software and remove it. An anti-anti-virus scanner.

------
ojbyrne
Story is 2 hours old and has a bad href displayed as text in the body of the
article. Is there no quality control at techcrunch?

~~~
flyt
No.

